# Possible 2006 Outback 28Bhs Owner



## Maryg (Jul 27, 2012)

Our family goes camping together every year. We have always camped in tents. Now a few months back my sister in law purchased a used travel trailer. Last weekend our best friends purchased a hybrid. So basically we feel like we have to "keep up with the Jones's". We found a great deal on the 2006 Keystone Outback 28BHS and may be purchasing it tomorrow. We have never owned an RV before. So I am freaking out a little. I've been researching and reading through all the threads on here and see all the stuff that can go wrong. The unit looks like it was well kept. Is there anything I should be on the lookout for? Any questions you recommend I ask? Any input is much appreciated.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We had a 2004 28BHS that we replaced with the 312BH this spring. For our family of 4, it was a great floor plan. I think that the biggest thing to be on the look out for would be large bubbles under the front fiberglass cap, commonly referred to as delamination. This occurs from water intrusion. A simple solution would be simple maintenance. Keep your roof seams and clearance lights in good shape and you should be all set.


----------



## Maryg (Jul 27, 2012)

Well we dd it! We pick it up next weekend. We looked all around it, inside and out and it all looks good. The dealer is going to hook it up and make sure all systems are operating correctly. This is our first RV so we will be getting a demo on how everything works. I hope we made the right choice. We got a great deal on it. I'm excited for our first trip!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Make sure that your tow vehicle is adequate to pull the trailer. The 28BHS is fairly long and heavy. Most dealers will tell you that whatever you have will be fine, but they're just looking to make the sale. You will need a good weight-distributing hitch with anti-sway bars and a brake controller to bring everything to a safe stop.


----------



## Maryg (Jul 27, 2012)

We have a Ford F250 super duty. And my daughter has a new F150 that can tow up to 8000. It states it's about 5000 empty. They are throwing in a sway bar and the brake box thing.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Can't find specs on the Keystone website for a 2006 28BHS - it looks like production ended in 2005 and then it became the 29BHS. You may be getting a mid-year 2005-2006 model. If the dry weight is 5,000lb, you'll likely be close to 6,000lb or more loaded, with 700-800 pound hitch weight. Even with an F250, you'll need a weight-distributing hitch and anti-sway setup. Don't let the dealer give you a cheapo friction sway bar - it's not quite enough for a 30 foot trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Print of the Pre Delivery Document in the link below. This will take you about 4 hours to complete. Let the dealer know (even send them a copy) you will be doing this.

We recommend everyone buying an trailer (new or used) to use this document to find problems. It takes me a LOT more than 4 hours to earn enough money to buy a trailer, so if you're like me, this will be a great way to spend 4 hours. Don't let the dealer just "tell" you everything is working...use this document and make sure for yourself. Leave the kids at home..they will get bored in 10 mins. Take a camera and notepad/pencils. Don't be afraid to ask the same question 3-4 times. It is your money...make sure you understand everything before giving it to the dealer.

Best case...the dealer can let you spend the night in the trailer on their lot. This way you get to test everything, without someone watching over your shoulder.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Master%20PDI.pdf


----------



## Maryg (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips guys. It's a little scary being a newbie to all this. And I thought dealing with the black tank was bad enough! Lol..


----------



## Maryg (Jul 27, 2012)

Got her home a few weeks ago. The dealer got us a really nice anti-sway bar, weight distribution hitch, and installed the brake box. We got it home and did a good thorough cleaning. But it really didn't need much. Our first purchase for the trailer was a new queen mattress. You could feel EVERY coil on the old one. We purchased a memory foam mattress. Also got her stocked with the essentials (and then some) So far we have not been able to take her out:-( shes all dressed and no where to go. My husbands final bass tournament of the season is in a few weeks. I think I see a weekend at Lake Okeechobeee in our future. Lol.. Our three year old grandson has been having fun hanging out in it in the driveway with the air on and watching movies. It's his new hang out!


----------

